

Richard Stallman, free software and voluntaryism: thoughts after dinner  - ferdo
http://rudd-o.com/monopolies-of-the-mind/thoughts-after-my-dinner-with-richard-stallman

======
ferdo
Stallman is good with code but he should stay away from politics and social
issues if he's unwilling to evolve from the Law of the Jungle.

> Well, Richard's statism shows. He's very honest about being a statist (he
> even said something very humorous: "I'm a statist. I have a pro-state
> gland."). Richard refused to talk about voluntary solutions to social
> problems. I even tried to ask him "What would it take for you to be
> persuaded to change your mind about the state?" and he cut me off.

~~~
joshuaellinger
I think that's a misreading of the article.

He believe that the power of the state sound be used to solve problems. Almost
the opposite of the Law of the Jungle.

Specifically, it sounds like he thinks that it should basically be impossible,
as a matter of law, for people to charge for software. "He does not believe in
voluntary solutions to social problems."

My problem with the statist position is that anyone who can hijack the state
can create a form of tyranny. I'm much more of a bill of rights kind of guy
myself.

~~~
ferdo
Stallman shut down the conversation on the man when it came to the State. The
State is force, not cooperation. The author was trying to present a case for
voluntary associations and contracts as opposed to the force of the State, but
Stallman wants none of it. IOW, Stallman refuses to consider evolving on his
position when an equal or better alternative is presented.

> My problem with the statist position is that anyone who can hijack the state
> can create a form of tyranny.

I share your problem with the statist position. 150%.

